
Jeff Bezos proposes putting space colonists inside O'Neill cylinders - rmason
http://www.geekwire.com/2016/jeff-bezos-space-colonies-oneill/
======
Eridrus
I am intrigued by the idea of moving manufacturing off-planet.

Does anyone know of what would make this actually cost competitive? What
industry would want this first assuming dramatic decreases in space access
costs?

~~~
undersuit
Space is cheap, Land is expensive. Orbiting factories have relatively little
constraint on their size. No need to worry about regulations or cleanup. You
don't get hemmed in by neighboring factories.

I can see a whole number of variables costing factories off of terrestrial
production in the future with land cost being a major one.

------
seansoutpost
Rendezvous with Rama

